# Ketamine Infusions - code for an outpatent



## sarahs (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello!  I code for an outpatent Pain Management Clinic at a hospital in New Hampshire.  I was wondering as to how you coded Ketamine Infusions?  Is this something that coders code or is it something that the charge master puts in behind the scenes in the hospital.  I am currently using the unlisted code of 64999 with the ICD-9 procedure code of 99.29.  Is this correct or should I be doing something different?  Any insite to this would be great!


----------

